# 3D partial background



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

I always like pictures of tanks with a black background. The colors of plants and fish really stand out. After a water change with clean glass, the fish can appear to be floating in space.

I also like 3D backgrounds. They make a natural backdrop for the fish.

I have a 40g breeder that I'm setting up with two AC50s. I painted the back and the HOB intakes flat black. But, I use sponges on the intakes as prefilters, and I can't paint those. So I started on a 3D background. Then I thought, what if I make a partial background to screen the HOB intakes, but leave much of the black back showing...

Has anyone seen or done something similar?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine is not a DIY background and it's quite a bit bigger tank, but maybe it will give you some idea's. I have found over the last few years struggling for that perfect natural look that so many have. Making small changes, remembering the rule of thirds and your imagination you can any take look like a piece of the lake.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, JimA! Very nice tanks (and much larger). I like how Kasanga Point fades to dark in the upper rear. Just like mirrors make a room seem larger, it gives the illusion that there is a lot more lake back there in the gloomy depths. I also like your shelf tank. Do you have other pics that show how the fish can swim behind and over?

Though my favorite cichlids are Tanganyikans, I'm headed in a Central or South American direction. Currently I have a single female FM. When she goes to the Big Lake in the sky I will do an Angel and Bolivian ram combo. So the plan is a mix of driftwood, rocks and plants. For the background, I want to make what look like roots coming out of the back corners, angling down and into the tank, and shielding the HOB intakes from view. Because of the HOB placements, the rule of thirds will have to be offset to the left a bit...


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

skwerl said:


> Thanks, JimA! Very nice tanks (and much larger). I like how Kasanga Point fades to dark in the upper rear. Just like mirrors make a room seem larger, it gives the illusion that there is a lot more lake back there in the gloomy depths. I also like your shelf tank. Do you have other pics that show how the fish can swim behind and over?
> 
> Though my favorite cichlids are Tanganyikans, I'm headed in a Central or South American direction. Currently I have a single female FM. When she goes to the Big Lake in the sky I will do an Angel and Bolivian ram combo. So the plan is a mix of driftwood, rocks and plants. For the background, I want to make what look like roots coming out of the back corners, angling down and into the tank, and shielding the HOB intakes from view. Because of the HOB placements, the rule of thirds will have to be offset to the left a bit...


 Thanks for the compliment! I don't have any pics of that. In the kasanga tank pic it is the same background from the under the shelf tank. They can swim back behind it as well. I have had that same background in 3 different tanks. Check out designs by nature, depending on the size of the tank 3d backgrounds are not that expensive. I have had this one close to 6 years now. A South American tank sounds good!


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

So I figured I should post some pictures of what has been accomplished so far.









Back painted black









Rough background cut to fit in the tank









Better view of shapes sketched onto background, root systems coming down from the upper left and upper mid-right









Top view of the background showing where HOB cutouts will be

Since I have assembled the background and sketched the shapes, I've done some browsing of "underwater Amazon River pictures." I found one particularily inspiring one of a tangled root system. I'm thinking of making a more complex system coming down from the upper left, coming partway across the lower back of the tank with a section that will protrude upward and hide the right HOB prefilter/intake. I'm letting this all brew before I decide which way to go. Thoughts anyone?

I also figured out that I can use an ancient Weller soldering gun to melt details into the foam. Sweet! So I plan to use an assortment of cutlery to do the rough cutting/shaping, then switching the soldering gun to shape the final roots.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great start so far. Keep updating I love watching progress. I think I've seen some of those root backgrounds and those are cool. Good luck with it I hope it works. Also I found that a basic steak knife worked the best for cutting. I'm currently working on a big background myself and had a bunch tools laid out and that knife has been the best thing. Go figure.


----------



## jstrick87 (May 6, 2015)

Nice start! Please keep posting, I love the sound of your idea and would like to see how it goes! I just finished my first DIY background and I love seeing others ideas. This one sounds like it will be awesome opcorn:


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! I haven't made any further progress, so you're not missing anything. I've been busy with home improvements/yard and set building for my daughter's ballet recital. Hopefully I will get back to this soon.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, it has been a mere three and a half years since the last post in this thread... My remaining firemouth is no longer with us. RIP, Mrs Puffer! That was the kids' name for her.

Now I'm motivated and trying to fit some DIY between work, family and the latest home improvement project, a mudroom. The latter is in its latter stages. When I last left off, i had glued up some pink foam board, sized it to fit a 40BR and sketched a design on it. The following pics (i hope i remember how to link them...) show the larger piece being carved out. it will go on the left rear of the tank. It's still pretty rough at the moment. I will continue to slim it down and shape it next. Then, i will carve out another piece to disguise the HOB on the right side of the tank from the remaining foamboard.



















Hmm... they seem to show up as links. Is that how things are supposed to work nowadays?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not showing up for me. Not even a link.

Give this a read. Don't use Photobucket.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 0&t=255432


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Grrr! I use Google Photos. That used to work here. Should be the same procedure. I'm probably copying the wrong link...


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, figured it out. Here's the foam taking shape. You can also see a bit of a oak longbow i'm working on in the first pic... 8)



















Hmmm, should i make them smaller?  Nope! That's good.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I can see it taking shape. Nice. Are you still planning to go with angels and rams?


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, Iggy, along with some tetras of some sort and a few otos.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Update! I've done a bit more shaping and here is the result. I'm pretty happy with it. The little root sticking out towards the front is just a test. I am going to make a better version out of some scrap to give more dimension. Otherwise, i may smooth out a few areas and try to add some woodgrain. Then, i will start making another piece to hide the right HOB intake. I'm picturing that one being a lot smaller. More "root-y" and less trunk. We'll see what takes shape.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Lookin good! Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Last night I took a HOB off the old tank (left filter media soaking in tank) to test fit the background. Looks good to me. The prefilter sponge still fits. My heater will be hidden behind the horizontal section with the cord running up along the back of the foam. Will try to get the other piece for the right side HOB at least roughed out this weekend.
Front view, top closeup and side view below:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking great!!


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Super cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok! Here's the next update. Second part roughed out. I'm realizing how little room there will be for my heater behind these pieces... i'll trim up the bottom of this second part to make it work somehow.
I also wanted to have the heater slightly raised from the substrate for better flow around it (the suction cups it came with are worthless at this point). I thought why not silicone little foam risers to the bottom of the tank?! That'll be the next mini project during painting of the background.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Being pretty close to applying drylock to my foam roots, I figured I should get the stand ready for my new tank. My original plan was to add extra 2x4 supports to the back of the old stand and a top, expanding it from 36"x12" to 36"x18". The old tank was a hand-me-down 30g tall. The new tank is a 40g breeder. When I took the old tank off, I found the stand was pretty disgusting and moldy in places. So, it went to the curb and I'm starting to build a new stand.

Are there any tips for finishing a wood stand to prevent mold/mildew growth from drips and spills? Exterior paint? Spar urethane? Seal the whole stand (inside, outside and underneath)?


----------

